# Stanley router H39B part needed



## Glen Lundin (Apr 28, 2011)

I enjoy using my grandfather's old Stanley router H39B, 4 amp, serial No. 228270. The yellow, plastic piece that screws into the side to lock the outer sleeve for depth control has cracked off. Does anyone know how I can buy another one? Thanks. Glen Lundin


----------

